# Programmas / Software >  USB programmēšana

## crane

Lieta sekojoša - tiek veidots LED cube (piemērus var youtube paskatīties)
Vadība notiek ar atmega8515 (bet varu pāriet arī uz citu, ja ir vajadzība), bet informāciju uz atmegu gribu sūtīt no kompja, lieot lpt un com nav problēma, vienīgā problēma - daudziem kompjiem to vairs nav. tapēc gribu uz usb uztaisīt.
kādam ir pieredze programmējot USB portu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nezinu neko par atmegam, bet esmu taisijis USB ar PICiem (18f4455) un tas bija loti vienkarsi. Vari izmantot USB-COM portu. Tas ari ir risinajums.

----------


## crane

kamā programmēji datora programmu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

c sharp, bet tur ir daudz piemeri pieejami ari citam programesanas valodam un ja izmanto usb-com risinajumu, tad vispar vienalga, kada valoda kodet.

----------


## crane

varētu kādu linku uz piemēriem, vai nu C++, vai javā?

----------


## Epis

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/serial ... ation.aspx
galvenais ir System.IO.Ports namespace un tajā ir iekšā SerialPort class.ar kuru var nolasīt un rakstīt COm portā.

ja gribi kādu piemēru apskaties manu SMD krāsns C# kodu tur ir izmantoa šī SerialPort klase.

----------


## crane

tas taču com nevis uzbe.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

http://www.lvr.com
pilns ar usb piemeriem. Varu pardot tev resno pic shemu 18f4455 ar visu kristalu, kondensatoriem un usb ligzdu un bus tev usb (tev gan vajadzes pic programatoru)... 
Un otrs risinajums ir usb-com ports, ko var panakt ar to pasu pic, bet var ari savadak. Un 3sais risinajums - es tev varu pardot bluetooth moduli, tad tev buus bluetooth. sasleegt ir GAUZAM vienkarsi. Cena 17Ls.
Beefs

----------


## marcina

> es tev varu pardot bluetooth moduli, tad tev buus bluetooth. sasleegt ir GAUZAM vienkarsi. Cena 17Ls.


 Wow! Tā cena ir par bluetooth moduli ?? Ja kas - man būtu interese paņemt... Tas taču ir tikpat cik par FTDI (gatavs modulis)...   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jā! Karoče - 3.3V barošana. Būs jauztaisa smd plate, lai piemontetu. Varu uztaisit uz plates par + 4Ls (antena, sprieguma stabilizators, lampiņas ...). Tālāk viss easy - RX un TX pie mikrokontroliera un no datora uzkonfigure Bluetooth COM portu un tu esi bizensa! Vienkārši super elegants risinājums.

Pats modulis ir eb100-ser no http://www.a7eng.com
Biju nopirci 3. 1nu nosvilinaju, otru uztaisiju samerā profesionāli (platīte, lampinas stabilizators, antena) un ar 3so varu pārdot.
Beef

----------

